# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Recarga de Acuiferos >  Capturar inundaciones para combatir sequías

## Luisito1963

No entiendo por que no pone en práctica mucho más este método de aprovechar el agua de las inundaciones , creando sumideros que recarguen los acuíferos naturales.

https://www.investigacionyciencia.es...r-sequas-15936

----------

